
Ask HN: Resources for a doctor to learn AI and AR/VR - puritymd
MD&#x2F;MBA here. Still doing clinical medicine only. I think AI is going to play a critical role in the future of healthcare and want to learn background, theory, as well as stay up to date with the industry.<p>I have seen a lot of links to coding courses and books. What I havent seen is a resource that I could use to further my knowledge to the point where I can make meaningful contributions in my org.<p>At this stage of my career (early&#x2F;mid) I think instead of learning actual coding, it would be useful to have an understanding of the frameworks used so that I can have informed discussions with smart as hell engineers as well as smart business executives. I really do enjoy tech and am not afraid of getting down into the weeds. 
Thanks!
======
agitator
I think you can get by taking Andrew Ng's Coursera course on machine learning.
It will give you a decent understanding of the technologies out there to the
point where you can converse on the topics, and I think having the flexibility
to use a math program to complete the projects will allow you to get through
it without requiring too much hands on programming knowledge.

In order to actually progress to implementing some of this, you would need
garner some python programming skills, and get through a tutorial for a
framework like Tensorflow or caffe. From there I think you would have enough
skill to start implementing some of your own technologies. But this is all
heavily dependent on your existing skill and comfort with programming. So this
could be a pretty substantial challenge.

------
nicksalt
Hey Mate, I've been into web development and ruby scripting as a hobbyist for
3 years now.

It has helped me significantly in my professional and personal life.

The best way to make meaningful contribution is to become a true beginner.
It's hard work but will change your life. You will have an entirely new
framework to pull on when thinking about problems.

I would start with something like Lambda School Machine Learning Free Mini
Bootcamp and then let your natural curiosity take you from there.

[https://lambdaschool.com/courses/ds/machine-
learning/bootcam...](https://lambdaschool.com/courses/ds/machine-
learning/bootcamp/)

The journey is everything, dreaming is living, and toolkits compound
creativity.

Rock on and I hope you help the world become a little bit better.

------
alimw
I suggest that you google for papers about the application of AI or machine
learning to (your chosen area of) healthcare. You are likely to find many
already somewhat understandable to you, since authors who want to be read by
medics will write appropriately. Then you can try to work backwards through
the references.

------
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
Why did you include AR/VR in the post? The casual lumping of these two, very
different, fields makes it seem like you are aiming to bite off significantly
more than you can chew.

------
maz1b
I'm a medical student that's working on a startup involving AI/ML. Would love
to have a discussion at some point.

